# camera with best picture quality under 10k



## silverlight4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to buy a camera satisfies following qualities
1.Best picture quality
2.Good video quality(preferably HD)
3.Under 10k and best bang for my buck
4.Better warranty support

I have narrowed down my search to these 

Canon IXUS 120 IS 
Sony Cybershot DSC W350 & W320
Kodak Easyshare M575

Please advise me which is better in the above 4 aspects and which is the best buy among them or any other that you can recommend to me


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

among above model.. sony w350 is good..


----------

